# Hedgehog Beads :)



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have to show you all what I have been working on... I am a glass artist - I make glass beads and sculptures using a very hot torch (similar to glass blowing), and I wanted to make something special for my daughter for Christmas, so decided to make a hedgehog bead that I could make into a necklace for her.  Here are a couple of the beads I have made so far - I am still working on the different color combos for the quills. I think they turned out pretty cute.  Oh, and just a note about the beads - these are ALL glass - no paint, clay, etc.... They are about 1/2" from nose to bottom - pretty small. 

This guy needs to go on a diet. lol...









a different angle - 









A blonde hedgie... 









Tell me what you think!


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

eeee! Love them! Nicely done. Don't forget to show the finished product, we love pictures!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

AWESOME!!

I want to totally comission one from you!!


----------



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks so much, guys... I am still working on perfecting these, so will post more pics as I make them - I will take some pics of the necklace later today when my dd gets home from school.  

Oh, and I would be happy to do some custom hedgie beads! I can even do just a small sculpture if you don't want a bead.


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

:shock: those are soo cute! how much would you sell a bead or sculpture for? your very talented! i could NEVER do anything like that :lol:


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how adorable and you're talented! I would definitely buy one! :lol: It would be funny if you made one with cheek patches.


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

Those are so super cute!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

OMG I WOULD SO COMMISSION ONE TOO! Specially if you could make it look like my Dex  
Those are great! I plan on taking a glass blowing class at some point soon (but not sculpture)


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Sign me up! Haha, I want one! You are so incredibly talented!


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

they look great! I'm sure your daughter will love the necklace!
Cause I certainly love the beads :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Very cute!!
I may commish you one but make the hole Pandora bracelet sized... Geoffery the hedgie is getting lonely on there.


----------



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks so much guys! I am still working out the color combo's to make these as "realistic" looking as possible - it's been fun! I can definitely make a bead that resembles your hedgie if 
you're interested in that - just need pics showing coloring, etc.  These beads take about 45 minutes to an hour each to make because there is so much detail and lots of prep work getting the quill coloring just right. I am working out the pricing, but they should be between $25-$35, depending on whether or not you want it made into a necklace, as just a sculpture (with no bead hole), etc... If you're interested you can send me a PM.


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahh thats so cute!! I want one!! They are beautiful! Those are the best ones Ive seen yet!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are gorgeous!


----------

